# ASUS Z87-PRO and Wi-Fi



## hedgehog (Sep 29, 2013)

Hey everyone.

I'm about to purchase an ASUS Z87-Pro motherboard and wondering if the onboard Wi-Fi adapter works under FreeBSD. I didn't manage to find its model, all reviews say it is Wi-Fi 802.11 a/b/g/n.

There are only two adapters matching the specifications above on the Intel website with FreeBSD support:

IntelÂ® CentrinoÂ® Ultimate-N 6300 Wireless Adapter
IntelÂ® CentrinoÂ® Advanced-N 6205 Wireless Adapter

But these are PCIe adapters.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 29, 2013)

Some searching failed to find the wireless chipset for that board.  Don't count on it working with FreeBSD at all.  I don't know if anything other than Atheros supports 802.11n, and then only on FreeBSD 10-CURRENT.


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 29, 2013)

Yeah, it seems that it is Wifi GO, which is Atheros I believe (ath driver on Linux). Does FreeBSD-10 really support Atheros? I'm not going to use Wifi on the desktop in the near future, but one day I might need that so having drivers for that would be great


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 29, 2013)

It depends on the Atheros chipset, but many are supported: https://wiki.freebsd.org/dev/ath_hal(4)/HardwareSupport.


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 29, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> It depends on the Atheros chipset, but many are supported: https://wiki.freebsd.org/dev/ath_hal(4)/HardwareSupport.


Great, thank you. I'll check which chipset is on the MB when I get it and will reply in this tread, maybe this info will be useful for someone else too.


----------



## scottro (Sep 29, 2013)

For what it's worth (and there's a couple of related threads around the forum) the Atheros AR9485 is definitely supported in 10, (but not in 9.x). Note that on the device page linked by @wblock@, the 93-95 series have a link on the right to https://wiki.freebsd.org/dev/ath_hal(4)/AR9300, and most of those are only supported (so far) in HEAD.


----------

